# 3000 watts sub amp help



## dragonsoldier (Feb 19, 2011)

I am looking to add the most efficient sub amp that puts out about 3000 watts or more into a 1 ohm load thanks for any help. I have looked at sundown and incriminato audio just wondering if there is better out there.


----------



## Lnh (Mar 24, 2009)

Check out the Cascade 3kwp...not the most efficient but solid amp and they can be had for relatively cheap used.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Rockford Fosgate® - T2500-1bdCP


----------



## dragonsoldier (Feb 19, 2011)

Crescendo can't find one for sale the rockford looks nice


----------



## PiastXD (Mar 13, 2011)

dragonsoldier said:


> I am looking to add the most efficient sub amp that puts out about 3000 watts or more into a 1 ohm load


what about the Arc 4000se, Hifo Colossus (FE, X3,...), SPL Dynamics EXT 3000D,...


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

There are a ton of options but is there a budget for this?


----------



## dragonsoldier (Feb 19, 2011)

Budget no more than 1000 for one


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

I would look into a sundown saz-3000D then. They get great reviews and the owner of the company seems like a cool guy. Which it looks like you have been looking into anyway. There is also the audioque 3500. I have seen thks in action and can get pretty nasty. Both of which from I understand make good daily amps. Provided you have the electrical to power it. 

Also there is an arc 4000se for sale on the forum which is a bad @$$ amp but its over a grand


----------



## PiastXD (Mar 13, 2011)

The Arc 4000se is a Monster!
Power and great Sound! 

if i were you, i would try to get one. :beerchug:


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

PiastXD said:


> what about the Arc 4000se, Hifo Colossus (FE, X3,...), SPL Dynamics EXT 3000D,...


He did say efficient.

Any of the Zenon based amps are some of the most efficient mass produced (Sundown as an example)

The Arc, while better than a Class A/B is not as efficient, pretty sure the Colossus is in the 60's @1 ohm if not lower.


----------



## dragonsoldier (Feb 19, 2011)

I want efficient as possible I been doing alot of research and contacted mechman to do a custom alternator for me I just need some more leave days built up so I can drop off my car. But from what. I understand is that with a h/o alternator and a voltage boost module set in the mid 15's and at least an upgraded stock battery and a big extra battery it keeps the amp from working so hard which in turn will make it last longer and more efficient. I also uderstand that volume plays a mayor roll and that no speacker keeps the same ohm rating at different frequencies.


----------



## mcbuggin (Mar 6, 2011)

cubdenno said:


> He did say efficient.
> 
> Any of the Zenon based amps are some of the most efficient mass produced (Sundown as an example)
> 
> The Arc, while better than a Class A/B is not as efficient, pretty sure the Colossus is in the 60's @1 ohm if not lower.


I agree with this and out of the zenon based amps since they are all pretty compairable sundown has some great CS


----------



## dragonsoldier (Feb 19, 2011)

What's special about zenon based class d amps compared to say the rockford 2500bd cp or the arc h technology. Arc looks to be the lowest distortion but on some birthsheets of the fosgate is outing out 3300 watts at 2ohms at 14.4 and .4 distortion being in the high 70's as for as efficiency goes. Not saying all well come out that way but I guess this would be the same for all amps


----------



## bbotelhoHI (Mar 7, 2011)

have you already bought your H/O alt from mechman? ive read some reviews on them and noticed a trend with quality issues. i know a bunch of people here running DC Power alternators, some of them in multiple alternator set ups, and none of them have had quality issues or needed to send them back. im not too familiar with the MLA modules, so i cant give you any input about them. batteries though, youd be solid running a pair of group 31 batteries in the engine compartment, if can, and route your power and ground wires to your amp.

ive ran sundown amps and liked them, a lot. take a beating and keep running like a champ! i have a friend that did 154db legal with 2 18s and a pair of 3000s strapped. i also have another friend with a pair of 4500s strapped, powering 4 SMD 18s. that truck is just a low end MONSTER!
instead of the one sundown 3000, you might want to look into strapping a pair of 1500s. it will give you more power than the 3000 and if you ever decide to upgrade, to say a Stetsom 7k, the 1500s are easier to sell.


----------



## dragonsoldier (Feb 19, 2011)

No I have not bought it yet. DC power was the first place I looked into since I have a denso alternator bit they don't carry my model car. So I went to mechman although they don't carry they are willing to build me a custom Unit.


----------



## mcbuggin (Mar 6, 2011)

dragonsoldier said:


> What's special about zenon based class d amps compared to say the rockford 2500bd cp or the arc h technology. Arc looks to be the lowest distortion but on some birthsheets of the fosgate is outing out 3300 watts at 2ohms at 14.4 and .4 distortion being in the high 70's as for as efficiency goes. Not saying all well come out that way but I guess this would be the same for all amps


I'm not the one to really answer this but I know that my RD D9's are less of a strain on my electrical than say a RF T4000 and the zenon stuff seems to be more stable at lower ohm loads. I burp my amps strapped at .48 so .24 per amp with no issues


----------



## jblw10gtimk11 (Jan 16, 2011)

What about the jbl 3000 gti with crown technology. Bad mofo


----------



## dragonsoldier (Feb 19, 2011)

So at the moment it looks like any zenon board based amp. If those new crescendo amps every come out they sound to be a still if they are zenon based boards. Or rockford fosgate 2500 because it produces 2500 watts at 1 and 2ohm loads that's kinda hard for me to over look. And if arc audio was cheaper that would be nice


----------



## my6x9s (Apr 15, 2009)

ill vote for the sound digital .: TeamSD :. "The smallest high-power amplifiers in the world. The biggest power density in the world." smallest amp you ever seen Dimensions: 11.22in x 11.1in x 2.87in but its a beast sd2500.1 
this is one monster you dont want to mess with 
i own a xx collsus ii its huge and its meahhhhh.....does the job
if i had the money to do it over again........Sound Digital for the win
look around im sure someone is upgrading and hey 
they make good on lifetime warranty.....who else does??????...hum enough said


----------



## jblw10gtimk11 (Jan 16, 2011)

Dang life time warranty, thats sweet!!! Do you still have a lifetime warranty if you compete in sound offs, or if its not installed by a authorized shop? The warranty alone would entice me to buy 1 of these amps, granted its not a big distortion box. lol


----------



## my6x9s (Apr 15, 2009)

yes they warranty it if you compete with it.. that seems silly if you burped and it died in action. but im sure if you wire your system to say some crazy low imp like .25 ohm they would call you out on it and say something. if you run them in the rated ohm loads they do
life time warranty. we know for fact we run a 16,000watt and it had a power prob. internally .. murilo said no prob. and its fixed now. 
when you drop that type of coin on a amp do you want to worry about a warranty 
i say yes i do. .. and distortion don't know where any one said that any of the SD amps are
we run ours crazy low in the 30hz not one skip of distortion/clipping 
i can check on the TL or we have a RTA so i can check 
but in the first tune with the RTA we never seen any signs of distortion
they are a beast of a amp ... and like i said i own a xx collsus ii and its not even in the same class as the SD amps 
but in the end it will always be up to the buyer to decide what he/she wants 
just wanted to let you have another option in the decision making process. 
and if you want to ask sd a special warranty question: [email protected]


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Are these a similar architecture to Stetsom? And with their small size, what is there longevity capabilities? I understand for burping, but what are they like for daily drivers that beat on their stuff for extended times? (Note: Not bashing these amps. Just unfamiliar with this brand.) a lifetime warranty is nice unless you are sending it in 3-4 times a year and your system is down for 2-3 weeks a time. That sucks no matter what brand.

If they are similar in design to the Stetsom, they are incredibly powerful amps that make rated power. Not the most.... "Musical" But they make lots of power. The small heatsink means they tend to get hot. Not the most efficient design.


----------



## dragonsoldier (Feb 19, 2011)

Dc power emailed me and said they can make me a custom alt just got the mail mine to them but its 550 dollars ouch ,but hell if it puts out what they told me it could. I should have no problem powering a 3000 watt amp with a 4 channel active setup and upgrade stock battery and rear battery. Guess I need to get my old car out of storage so I can park the other for a few months.


----------



## dragonsoldier (Feb 19, 2011)

I still have the diamond audio d3 600.1 when they offered a lifetime warranty. And it still pounds the 2 Resonant Engineering SE 12s like the system was installed yesterday. They system is like 6 years old


----------



## Arthurk (Feb 10, 2009)

As an owner of the 4000SE, I will tell you it is the finest amp I have ever owned. The control over the subs is superb and it never breaks a sweat. Any giant amp like it though requires a ton of electrical upgrades as you know. Feed this amp and you will have a huge smile every time you turn it up and probably never have to worry about it breaking down. Hands down the best car audio purchase I have EVER made.


----------



## dragonsoldier (Feb 19, 2011)

I was looking into the arc 4000se but for its price I would have to work at a strip club on the weekend as a partime job.


----------

